# PFS



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Do you turn the pouch when shooting a pfs?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

TY


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I turn the pouch and tweak it, creating a speed bump effect, which allows the ammo to travel over the forks, instead of into the forks...or your hand.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks for that, I've almost forgotten that I have to tweak it as well.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

once upon a time, when i was little kid, we used barebacks, exclusively, and they are very similar to pfs - you have to do something in order to avoid the hit in the hand.

back then, some 50+ years ago we did not know about the pouch turn and twist but we would be using the flip, solely.

yes, i was that good and that fast at that time that i used the flip only and do not realy remember ever hitting myself

now, i am too old for a sudden, perfect flip, so i turn and twist and do other things i needn't doing when i was young.. :banghead:

jazz


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Turn and a little tweak if you like to keep your fingers from getting bruised or broken. You may want to point the forks as you shoot too like PFShooter does on his videos !

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll try that. The question is, where's my pfs?


----------

